# Saddle Material



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm picking up my Martin from Jim Mozzell after work. Getting a new saddle cut from some Fossilized Walrus Ivory. I needed the action raised a bit it was just too low stock from factory, so I thought an upgrade in material was warranted as well. The stock saddle was bone.

I'm hoping for a little brighter, tighter and snappier. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The FWI is some hard material and boy does it stink when you work with it.

Anyway...


The guitar is louder, the bottom end is tighter and she's even more balanced now. Woo Hoo!


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

where can you get that stuff, I'd like to make a pick out of it...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> where can you get that stuff, I'd like to make a pick out of it...


I got my blank from www.guitarsaddles.com


----------

